# GPU-Z Suggestion



## NirXY (Jun 18, 2008)

great piece of software to have...

currently i'm using everest to display my video-card temp on a tray icon , i noticed latest gpu-z versions also have a capability to read temp from sensors , my suggestion is enabling an option to minimize gpu-z to a try icon while showing the temp on the icon.

i'm sure many users will be happy with this small feature.

Thanks


----------



## blaher (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the cool software.  My little suggestion is to have a 'max temp reached' reading on the GPU temperatures on the sensor page.  The red graph lines give you an idea, but a figure would be cool too.

Cheers


----------

